# Days' End Promo-Free 2/17



## ScottLCollins (Dec 7, 2009)

Nysa is an up and coming DNA retrieval expert well known in the scientific community for her advances in the technology used in the field. After being recruited to work on a secret project by an extraordinarily wealthy and mysterious benefactor, Nysa is moved to a hidden lab outside Denver, Colorado. Isolated from the world and forbidden from contact with anyone outside the facility, she is unaware of the strange occurrences that begin to plague the planet. Her fiance Alastair becomes concerned about her welfare and, with the help of his father, begins a frantic search for her. They soon come to realize that their quest is producing more questions than answers, and some very unsettling questions at that.

Only one person, the silent man financing the operation, knows the true nature of the experiment. Although unaware of his true identity, Alastair comes to realize his foe will stop at nothing to see the experiment through to its completion. 

Most recent review:

  A PAGE TURNER FROM THE START !, February 7, 2010 
By  beverly mccormick "BEVERLY" - See all my reviews
    

Amazon Verified Purchase(What's this?) 
This review is from: Days' End (Hardcover) 
I love to read and I like books that grab my interest right away. DAY'S END does just that. As I was reading, I felt like I was right there in the book. The mystery page at the end of each chapter was so unique and added to the suspense as to who it could be and what dark secret was to be unfolded. I found it hard to put the book down, as the author wrote the story in such a way that I just had to know what happens next. As for the ending, I thought I had it figured out but, wow, it was still a shocker! A side from the storyline, I liked the bright white pages, good size print and soft cover, which made this read easy on the eyes and comfortable to hold. Needless to say, I loved this book and I am sooo looking forward to Scott's next book! Beverly


----------



## ScottLCollins (Dec 7, 2009)

In the spirit of Thanksgiving, my wife and I would like to thank all the men and women who every day put themselves in harm's way to protect us from those who would do us harm. As a small token of our gratitude, all royalties from kindle sales of Days' End in the month of November will be donated to the American Police and Sheriffs Association. Here is a link to their site: http://americanpsa.org/

If the book looks like something you'd enjoy, please pick up a copy and help a fantastic cause. Thanks.

Scott


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Welcome to KindleBoards, Scott, and congratulations on your book. I merged your latest post with the thread you'd started previously as we generally allow only one thread per book.

(If you've gotten this welcome before, it's just as a matter of housekeeping. We like to put a copy of the "welcome letter" in each book thread. It doesn't mean you've done anything wrong, it just helps us know that you know the rules.)

A brief recap of our rules follows:

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here.

--Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information. You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--You are encouraged to respond to member comments and questions, but remember that you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days. Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post.

All this, and more, is included in our  Forum Decorum. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Oh, and one more thing: be sure to check out the index threads at the top of the Book Bazaar. . . .there are details there about how you can be listed so that our readers can find you.

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## ScottLCollins (Dec 7, 2009)

Thanks for the help and guidance.


----------



## ScottLCollins (Dec 7, 2009)

To kick off the week, I'd just like to say I'm thankful for the men and women who go out every day and put themselves in harm's way to protect me and my family. Stay safe.


----------



## HelenSmith (Mar 17, 2010)

Scott

That's a really nice idea. I have read your book and enjoyed it.

Helen


----------



## ScottLCollins (Dec 7, 2009)

Thanks Helen. I'm glad to hear it. I've got family members in law enforcement so I've heard some of the stuff they have to deal with day in and day out. One of many worthy charities, but I thought this would be a good one to start with!


----------



## ScottLCollins (Dec 7, 2009)

So once my November royalties from Amazon arrive I'll be sending a check off to the American Police and Sheriffs Association. Now to announce that my December Amazon.com kindle royalties from Days' End will be going to Paws and Stripes, an organization that trains service dogs to assist wounded soldiers. You can read up on them here: http://www.pawsandstripes.org/home.html

Here's a link to the book if you'd care to take a peek:
http://www.amazon.com/Days-End-ebook/dp/B002MKND3W/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1291255616&sr=1-1


----------



## VickiT (May 12, 2010)

ScottLCollins said:


> So once my November royalties from Amazon arrive I'll be sending a check off to the American Police and Sheriffs Association. Now to announce that my December Amazon.com kindle royalties from Days' End will be going to Paws and Stripes, an organization that trains service dogs to assist wounded soldiers. You can read up on them here: http://www.pawsandstripes.org/home.html
> 
> Here's a link to the book if you'd care to take a peek:
> http://www.amazon.com/Days-End-ebook/dp/B002MKND3W/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1291255616&sr=1-1


What a wonderful gesture for a worthy cause. Wishing you much success!

Cheers
Vicki


----------



## ScottLCollins (Dec 7, 2009)

Thank you for the kind wishes Vicki! It always makes me sad when I read about the difficulties our soldiers face when they finally make it back home. Our government does a horrible job of caring for the men and women who sign up to defend our freedom, so if they aren't going to do it, who will? I will, or at least I'll try. Granted I don't generate the monthly sales Stephen King or JK Rowling do, but I'll do my best and donate what I can. I'm thankful for their sacrifices and this is just a small way to express my gratitude. Of course I hope that I sell a million books this month and can make it a large way to express my gratitude.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

Scott, what a wonderful cause. I'm doing something similar, donating all my December proceeds to the It Gets Better project.

I LOLed at this because I thought the exact same thing: "Granted I don't generate the monthly sales Stephen King or JK Rowling do, but I'll do my best and donate what I can."

(And sadly/strangely, I have LESS sales than usual this month... It's only been a couple days, but still. I'm hoping maybe a post-Xmas rush will occur after everyone opens their Kindles?? )

Best of luck, and props for supporting our fine service men and women!

Kristan


----------



## ScottLCollins (Dec 7, 2009)

@ Kristan,
Want to tell us a little about the It Gets Better project and a quick intro to your book?

Hope your sales pick up and you too can write a large check to a worthy cause come the end of the month. 

Regards,
Scott


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

Sure! The It Gets Better project started as a grassroots response to the recent spate of "bullicides" -- teenage suicides due to bullying. The project focuses on convincing teens that they are worthwhile and special, and that life gets better (particularly after middle/high school, when peer pressure and teasing is at its peak). They also partner with the Trevor Project to man 24-hr support hotlines and to organize anti-bullying programs.

It just breaks my heart that kids would get to a point where they think dying is better than living, so I've done my best to get the word out about this group and the important work they're doing.

My ebook TWENTY-SOMEWHERE has nothing to do with bullying -- in fact, it's a "smart chick lit" story about 3 best friends tackling life after college -- but I thought donating the proceeds from the holiday season would be another good way to contribute.

My KB thread is here, if anyone wants more info on the book or the charity: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,43889.0.html

Scott, do you donate your proceeds every month?

Kristan


----------



## ScottLCollins (Dec 7, 2009)

Fantastic cause and very timely, Kristan. 

I have not donated my royalties every month. I actually just started in the month of November, but I think I will continue making donations for a while. If anyone has any causes they'd like to suggest, feel free to post a charity and I'll take a look at it as I have not yet decided on where to send monies from my January sales.


----------



## Ali Cooper (May 1, 2010)

ScottLCollins said:


> Fantastic cause and very timely, Kristan.
> 
> I have not donated my royalties every month. I actually just started in the month of November, but I think I will continue making donations for a while. If anyone has any causes they'd like to suggest, feel free to post a charity and I'll take a look at it as I have not yet decided on where to send monies from my January sales.


That's a really nice thing to do. Well done!


----------



## ScottLCollins (Dec 7, 2009)

Thanks Ali.  

Still open to suggestions for my January royalties. Anyone? One I'm looking at is Operation Free, an organization put together by veterans to decrease our dependence on foreign oil.


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2010)

Wow, that's a great cause, Scott! And very generous of you! Operation Free sounds like a great organization too. Our dependence on oil is really causing so many problems for us.


----------



## ScottLCollins (Dec 7, 2009)

Yeah, I like charities set up to help veterans. It's certainly not the only worthy cause out there, but with as much as our men and women in the military are dealing with right now, I'd like to do something to help them when they get back. Paws and Stripes is just one way. If anyone is interested in helping, and you're not interested in Days' end, you can still donate straight to them via their website.


----------



## ScottLCollins (Dec 7, 2009)

Maybe I can find a charity to help the 9/11 first responders since our government won't do it.


----------



## Ali Cooper (May 1, 2010)

ScottLCollins said:


> Maybe I can find a charity to help the 9/11 first responders since our government won't do it.


yeah, worth checking that out.


----------



## ScottLCollins (Dec 7, 2009)

Let's hope the senate does the right thing. The men and women who responded to the worst terrorist attack on American soil deserve treatment, the best treatment in my opinion, for injuries/diseases resulting from their time at Ground Zero.


----------



## Lee Sinclair (Dec 19, 2010)

Hey, Scott, guess who finally moseyed over here.  I'm still checking the place out, so I haven't gotten into any trouble yet.  Anyway, I was wondering how your December sales were going.  Big M is hoping there will be lots and lots of royalties to donate to Paws and Stripes.  
Lee


----------



## ScottLCollins (Dec 7, 2009)

Things are slow right now, but I'm hoping they pick up once everyone gets their Amazon gift cards and Kindles for Christmas. I'd love nothing more than to cut a nice fat check to Paws and Stripes. Service dogs for disabled veterans is a WONDERFUL idea. Send my regards to Big M. Hope to make him proud!


----------



## Lee Sinclair (Dec 19, 2010)

I'm responding to the post that I hallucinated earlier.    My favorite charity is my local food bank.  The need keeps increasing and their donations have been dropping off.  I also like Habitat For Humanity--partly because shelter (like food) is a basic necessity and partly because I like the way it is set up.  That is, those who benefit also have to do some of the work.  It truly represents giving someone a hand up, not a hand out.  If you're looking for something to support people who are helping other people (like your previous two choices), then you might consider Doctors Without Borders.
Lee


----------



## ScottLCollins (Dec 7, 2009)

Great suggestions. I also donate to my local foodbank. My wife takes my two boys down so they are involved in the process and are learning what a great thing it is to help others in need. I like Habitat for Humanity and Doctors Without Borders and will add them to my list of charities for royalty donations.


----------



## Ali Cooper (May 1, 2010)

I still think this is so generous .


----------



## ScottLCollins (Dec 7, 2009)

Thanks. Hopefully I can make a difference it at least one person's life through this program.


----------



## ScottLCollins (Dec 7, 2009)

Getting ready to send out the check to Paws and Stripes once my December royalties post to my account. Thanks to Lee for the suggestion of Habitat for Humanity! I hope January is a big month.


----------



## ScottLCollins (Dec 7, 2009)

Maybe I should donate a month to the Duck's Defense Fund.    Congratulations to Auburn and their fans!


----------



## BarbaraSilkstone (Feb 18, 2010)

Scott, that is really a nice thing you're doing. I might suggest the Haiti Relief Fund. Tomorrow is the anniversary of the earthquake. They are still staggering from the damage, cholera, and just pure hell on earth. Being in Florida... I think we're more conscious of what they're going through.


----------



## ScottLCollins (Dec 7, 2009)

Fantastic suggestion Barbara. I'll add Haiti Relief Fund to my list, maybe for next month and bump the others down.


----------



## Lee Sinclair (Dec 19, 2010)

ScottLCollins said:


> Maybe I should donate a month to the Duck's Defense Fund.  Congratulations to Auburn and their fans!


Don't worry. You can't keep a good duck down.

Oh, good grief. I didn't even intend on making a pun... It's a sickness, you know, not just a behavioral choice.


----------



## ScottLCollins (Dec 7, 2009)

Lee, you're out of control. 

Another nice review yesterday for Days' End kept me smiling:
http://www.amazon.com/Days-End-ebook/product-reviews/B002MKND3W/ref=cm_cr_dp_synop?ie=UTF8&showViewpoints=0&sortBy=bySubmissionDateDescending#R1A5VOQ02OPW1Q


----------



## ScottLCollins (Dec 7, 2009)

About $120 was raised for Paws and Stripes for December. Not a huge amount, but it's a start! I'll have to put them on the list again and shoot for more on the next go round.


----------



## ScottLCollins (Dec 7, 2009)

So November wound up raising roughly $20 for the American Police and Sheriffs Association. December was a much better month and raised almost $120 for Paws and Stripes and January raised just over $20 for Habitat for Humanity. Not earth shattering, but hopefully someone's life gets a little bit better. Thank you to everyone for your purchases, ideas and support.


----------



## ScottLCollins (Dec 7, 2009)

Anyone know of a good charity for the NZ earthquake victims?


----------



## ScottLCollins (Dec 7, 2009)

So with the start of a new month comes a new charity for my amazon.com royalties from sales of Days' End. After a horrific earthquake, I will be donating all of my royalties as mentioned above to support the people in New Zealand still suffering in the aftermath of the quake. The Salvation Army Canterbury Earthquake Appeal will be the charity of choice. My thoughts and prayers are with everyone affected by this disaster.


----------



## BarbaraSilkstone (Feb 18, 2010)

Scott, You are really a super good person. Not many authors continuously donate their royalties to relieve the suffering of others.
Besides, _*Days End * _ is an excellent book. A great cautionary tale. Thank you for being you.
Barbara


----------



## ScottLCollins (Dec 7, 2009)

Thanks Barbara. Every little bit helps, though I'm hoping to send more than a little bit.


----------



## ScottLCollins (Dec 7, 2009)

With the month coming to a close, I'd just like to thank everyone who purchased a book this month and helped support the Canturbury Earthquake Appeal as well as those who made donations directly.


----------



## ScottLCollins (Dec 7, 2009)

I know I'm late, but want to announce that royalties from Amazon.com kindle sales for the month of April will be donated to St. Jude Children's Research Hospital. What a wonderful place. You can read about it here.
http://www.stjude.org/stjude/v/index.jsp?vgnextoid=f87d4c2a71fca210VgnVCM1000001e0215acRCRD


----------



## Dana Taylor (Jan 8, 2010)

Scott--

You're using your gifts in a wonderful fashion.

Dana Taylor


----------



## ScottLCollins (Dec 7, 2009)

A local radio station did a fundraiser for them last month and some of the stories almost made me cry. After listening to some interviews with parents who had taken their sick children there, I knew where I wanted to send this month's royalties. 

Thanks for stopping in.  

Scott


----------



## ScottLCollins (Dec 7, 2009)

I'm not sure why, but amazon has reduced the price of Days' End to 99 cents. If you've been on the fence about buying it, now's the time!  

Happy Reading everyone,
Scott


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

That's great news! I wonder if it will help sales. I've been toying with the idea of a 99-cent limited time promotion, but I'm donating my April proceeds to Red Cross Japan, so I'm hesitant to reduce the worth of each sale...

Kristan


----------



## ScottLCollins (Dec 7, 2009)

Kristan-

Hopefully higher sales will help make up for the lower price. I think this will be a charity I come back to on a fairly regular basis as I'd love to raise a good amount of money for them.

It's a wonderful thing your doing donating to Japan. Cheers to you and I hope you have an awesome month.

Regards,
Scott


----------



## Lee Sinclair (Dec 19, 2010)

How's the next book coming along, Scott? Or should I not ask. I know I tend to write in fits and starts and I don't even have the excuse of having a life. And lately I've been having more fits than starts. But I've still been doing a happy dance for the last couple of weeks because I was given a K3G for my birthday. Just what I need--more books to read!


----------



## ScottLCollins (Dec 7, 2009)

The next books are coming along great! Thanks for asking. The first book of the series is written and I'm now in the process of editing. I'm also about three quarters of the way into book two. Congrats on the new kindle. I love mine and never run low on books to read. My TBR list is a tower.


----------



## ScottLCollins (Dec 7, 2009)

With a new month comes the announcement of the new charity to whom I will be donating my amazon.com kindle royalties. For the month of May, I will be donating to Homes for Our Troops, an organization that makes custom homes for disabled veterans. Feel free to come visit their website at:

http://www.homesforourtroops.org/site/PageServer


----------



## Lee Sinclair (Dec 19, 2010)

What a great charity to choose, Scott.


----------



## BarbaraSilkstone (Feb 18, 2010)

Scott,
When they were giving out angel wings... they gave you an extra set. 
I loved _Day's End._ A great thriller with a strong message.

Barbara


----------



## ScottLCollins (Dec 7, 2009)

Thank you both for the kind words. There are so many great causes out there it's difficult to choose among them sometimes. The men and women in the military, however, are always on my mind and so I'm always on the lookout for a way to give back.


----------



## ScottLCollins (Dec 7, 2009)

I've dropped the price for Days' End to 99 cents. Come and get it!


----------



## Lee Sinclair (Dec 19, 2010)

Are you planning on keeping it at 99 cents for a while or is this a special, limited time offer?
Lee


----------



## ScottLCollins (Dec 7, 2009)

I think I'll keep it at 99 cents for a while until I can pile up the 5 star reviews. Then, when I hit the NYT Best Seller list and am know worldwide, I think I might move it back up. Maybe.


----------



## Lee Sinclair (Dec 19, 2010)

ScottLCollins said:


> I think I'll keep it at 99 cents for a while until I can pile up the 5 star reviews. Then, when I hit the NYT Best Seller list and am know worldwide, I think I might move it back up. Maybe.


Well, I don't want to jinx you or anything but it would be really nice if it was 99 cents on April 4, 2012.

, you say.

Well, it's like this. I got you on a list where the person is going to be gifting a book to someone every Friday for the next year and a half. She was willing to pay up to $2.99, but since she's doing it out of her own pocket to help support other authors, it would be nice if it was only 99 cents when she gifted your book.

Here's the link to the thread about it: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,65584.0.html


----------



## ScottLCollins (Dec 7, 2009)

That's fantastic Lee! Thank you. What a generous gesture by Melanie. I'll have to keep going back through this thread so I remember to keep it down until then.

Thanks again Lee. How are sales of Book of Blognots, Not Blogs coming along? And when will we see a new release? Blognots cracked me up and I'm looking forward to seeing the results of your most recent efforts.

Regards, 
Scott


----------



## BarbaraSilkstone (Feb 18, 2010)

_*Days End * _ is a terrific book. Scott Collins is a generous and caring author. 
What a great combo.

Barbara Silkstone


----------



## Lee Sinclair (Dec 19, 2010)

ScottLCollins said:


> That's fantastic Lee! Thank you. What a generous gesture my Melanie. I'll have to keep going back through this thread so I remember to keep it down until then.
> 
> Thanks again Lee? How are sales of Book of Blognots, Not Blogs coming along? And when will we see a new release? Blognots cracked me up and I'm looking forward to seeing the results of your most recent efforts.
> 
> ...


Or if you have raised the price back up in 2012, maybe you could drop it down for the week that she'll be gifting your book. That's what I promised to do with my book. Originally, I didn't suggest my own because it didn't "qualify" according to her terms so for my two recommendations, I suggested your book and Barbara's Alice book. Melanie was kind enough to put all three of our books on her list, so I told her I would make sure my book was 99 cents when she is going to gift it. I'll probably run a week long special so she'll be sure to get the lower price.

Blognot sales have pretty much died because I'm not really promoting it any more. I lost heart after they deleted my Undiscovered Books thread. And the sequel is not exactly moving along either. The good news is I figured out how to fix the problem I was having with it. The bad news is I keep making other commitments that interfere with my working on it.

BTW, I just posted my two-cents worth about pricing on my blog.

http://sinclairstoriesblog.wordpress.com/2011/05/15/the-truth-about-pricing/


----------



## ScottLCollins (Dec 7, 2009)

Sorry to hear about the delays in your new book. Take heart in the fact that you've got some people waiting for it to come out and will snatch it up quickly. 

I'll have to read your blog when I get home. It's a prohibited site here at work. Must be juicy.


----------



## ScottLCollins (Dec 7, 2009)

Sorry I'm late to post again, but the charity for this month's royalties from amazon.com sales of Days' End will be....NRDC. Please feel free to visit their site below. It's a fantastic organization and one I've donated to in the past.

http://www.nrdc.org/


----------



## ScottLCollins (Dec 7, 2009)

Next up will be Fisher House who works with military families to supply housing near medical treatment facilities. All July amazon.com kindle royalties will be donated to help support our wounded troops and their families. Or, if you prefer, you can click on the link below and donate to them directly.

http://www.fisherhouse.org/donate/


----------



## ScottLCollins (Dec 7, 2009)

This month's charity will be Farm Sanctuary, a group that works to protect farm animals and eliminate cruel conditions. All amazon.com kindle royalties for Days' End during the month of August will be donated to that cause. If you would like to donate directly, please visit them at: http://farmsanctuary.org/

Happy Reading Everyone!

Regards, 
Scott


----------



## ScottLCollins (Dec 7, 2009)

Thanks to Nikki who on my facebook page suggested Mommy Rocks. For those of you unfamiliar with the organization, they provide free rocking chairs to low income mothers. Now, I've never been a mother myself, but I do know that when my boys were nursing my wife lived in our chair. So, for the month of September, all amazon.com kindle royalties for Days' End will be donated to Mommy Rocks. For those of you who would like to donate directly, please visit www.mommyrocks.org.

Happy Reading!
Scott


----------



## ScottLCollins (Dec 7, 2009)

Taking advantage of the new KDP program through amazon, Days' End will be free beginning today and ending Sunday. Please feel free to stop by and take a look. Happy Reading everyone!


----------



## acellis (Oct 10, 2011)

This looks quite good. I'll review it when I'm finished.


----------



## ScottLCollins (Dec 7, 2009)

Thanks! Hope you like it.


----------

